# Northern CA Garmin folks



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Greetings,
Any folks on Garmin Connect in Northern CA? Love to share ride info and meet ups.
Cheers,


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Strava | Running and Cycling GPS Tracker, Performance Analytics, Maps, Clubs and Competition


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Strava | Running and Cycling GPS Tracker, Performance Analytics, Maps, Clubs and Competition


LOL, funny but true!

AndreSF, check out the Strava Explore section, it is loaded with stuff.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Strava | Running and Cycling GPS Tracker, Performance Analytics, Maps, Clubs and Competition





HyperSprite said:


> LOL, funny but true!
> 
> AndreSF, check out the Strava Explore section, it is loaded with stuff.


Tons of stuff around here and segments to challenge yourself. I think my driveway is even a segment.

Unless you are in the Central Valley, the best way to ride around here is to point your bike at a mountain and ride up it.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> Tons of stuff around here and segments to challenge yourself. I think my driveway is even a segment.
> 
> Unless you are in the Central Valley, the best way to ride around here is to point your bike at a mountain and ride up it.


Strava is cool, but a bit much. I do like the simplicity of Garmin. I do both.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Used to use map my ride, but now that I've updated my phone I can get Strava but still haven't. Once I get my 510 up and going I'd be interested in seeing others' rides. I'm in the Sonoma/Napa area if anyone's up in my neck of the woods.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

DasBoost said:


> Used to use map my ride, but now that I've updated my phone I can get Strava but still haven't. Once I get my 510 up and going I'd be interested in seeing others' rides. I'm in the Sonoma/Napa area if anyone's up in my neck of the woods.


The GF got me a 510 for XMas (grateful!), and it's awesome. It's not perfect, but it's great to track progress and data. I love riding up there. Nichelini and Howell are excellent rides. When you get the 510 set up, add me and we can share some rides. Looking forward to riding in Sonoma. I always end up wine tasting and not riding there. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I have had my Garmin 705 for many years now. I like it a lot but use Strava to share rides. Join strava and just share your rides there..way more people to merge with.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

AndreSF said:


> The GF got me a 510 for XMas (grateful!), and it's awesome. It's not perfect, but it's great to track progress and data. I love riding up there. Nichelini and Howell are excellent rides. When you get the 510 set up, add me and we can share some rides. Looking forward to riding in Sonoma. I always end up wine tasting and not riding there.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


My big goal is heading out of Napa through Old Sonoma and taking 12 over to Sonoma proper and then looping up into Healdsburg/Pope Valley and dropping back into Napa, seems like awesome way to spend a day. Gorgeous ride, but a few rolling hills to make things exciting/excruciating for a big guy like myself. I snagged my 510 from PB's Black Friday sale and used my points I had saved up for it, $70 out of pocket for the bundle, except I've focused more on riding instead of taking the 10 minutes to set up the Garmin. Haha.


----------

